# I cant stand it anymore!!



## cooterwild (Jun 1, 2010)

I met my husband 13 years ago I was in college going to church and a virgin, he moved in next door to us with his mother he was 10 years older than me and he started lying right off the bat he had really moved in with his mother to cheat on his wife with a ex girlfriend that his mother liked over his wife, he then broke up with the ex girlfriend who was also married at the time, and he started seeing me I didnt know he was married or that he was messing with the nasty exgf at the time then I got pregnant the same night I got told him I was pregnant his mom told me he was married! I felt trapped but I thought I loved him and when I was 7 weeks pregnant I miscarried and lost mt baby he didnt even want to stay with me at the hospital, a week later he started cheating on me with the nasty exgf again. his wife divorced him and he broke it off with the exgf again and like a dumbbell I married him, within that 12 years of marriage he has hit me lied to me and kept me away from anything I love. I know he hasnt cheated on me because since we have been married he has encircled my life as to everywhere I go he is there, I have a deliver job and he quit his job so he can ride with me everyday he gets mad because he doesnt want to do it and he wants me to stay at home, if I did that we would starve. I want out of this marriarge I cant stand him anymore but I have no friends and no where to go.


----------



## cooterwild (Jun 1, 2010)

I didnt know he was cheating with the exgirlfriend on me until after we was married, if I had known before I wouldnt have married him.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You need to get out of this marriage! Start going to church again and pray.


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with 827Aug.....find help and get out..not so easy but do you have family that will help?


----------



## cooterwild (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with both of you and yes I have family but I hate that I may be a burden on anyone and my husband would only cause trouble for my loved ones. I will take you advice about praying I really need that in my life right now.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't worry about being a burden to your family. Family is always there--or at least they should be. I suggested going back to church because that can be your safe harbor during the storm. I nice church family can give you peace, strength, and comfort during a raging storm. Just ask God to guide you, and you will find your way. You should see what he has guided me through!


----------

